# 60p Iwagumi



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i freaking love this lay out. it's so...natural

the only thing i'd throw out there is the rock to the rear right.. seems a little out of place. 
it's the same size as all the other rocks in focus (the 2 tilted vertically) from the angle in your last photo

other then that, i freaking love it. man i wish i can afford those rocks haha


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Dont touch it. It's gorgeous. Super jealous.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

leave it as is, let the nature take it's course now.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks great!!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks awesome, I too also like it alot. :]


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Leave it. Looks great.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I would go with blyxa or hairgrass. Man that is going to be a hard decision.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys I guess I'll leave it as is for now. I cant wait for the HC fill in so I can fill it up. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do about the back side but I planted HC for now since it will be easy to pull out if I decide on a different rout.


----------



## b0b95 (Jul 11, 2010)

i vote for blyxa behind the rocks


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

+1 on blyxa


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

agreed. blyxa or hairgrass. but not too much


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice! 

What kind of stones are those?

I vote for hairgrass.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I think a well trimmed hedge of H. glomeratus would look good with that.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I think I might try that Jeff. Does Glomeratus grow well emersed?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your rocks are pretty nice. That big one is very Lion King!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

great rock scape!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

only feedback I have is that it's generally accepted best practices to keep front substrate line completely level and straight from end to end


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the asymmetry. Well done.



Francis Xavier said:


> only feedback I have is that it's generally accepted best practices to keep front substrate line completely level and straight from end to end


I'm not sure who determined this as being the "best practices", but an even substrate line is boring IMO. The slopes add naturalness and look even better when the carpet fills in.

I purposely have slopes in both my iwagumi tanks and I love it.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the slope in this scape too. It elevates the mountain a bit more.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

wabisabi said:


> Nice!
> 
> What kind of stones are those?
> 
> I vote for hairgrass.


Its Seiryu stone. I agree hairgrass would look awesome in the back too bad it grows like a weed! I doubt I'll use hairgrass again it took over the whole tank which is one of the reasons I decided to rescape. 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Your rocks are pretty nice. That big one is very Lion King!


haha yeah maybe I should name this scape Pride Rock




Francis Xavier said:


> great rock scape!





Francis Xavier said:


> only feedback I have is that it's generally accepted best practices to keep front substrate line completely level and straight from end to end


Thanks for the feedback X. I like the unbalanced look of the slope right now though I know it wont stay that way once I fill it up. I tried to purposely set the slope higher than I'd like in the back and very low in the front since it will eventually flatten out a bit. 



TLE041 said:


> I love the asymmetry. Well done.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure who determined this as being the "best practices", but an even substrate line is boring IMO. The slopes add naturalness and look even better when the carpet fills in.
> ...


Thanks Tony


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the sloped look too :smile: Looks natural, matter of fact the whole scape is perfect in general lol...


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I got tired of waiting for the HC to grow in so I flooded the tank. Here's an updated picture










added some new plants










Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides










Marsilea Crenata

It look pretty crappy right now with the lead weights all over the place but my HC keeps wanting to growing upwards I figure I'd help it creep sideways. 

2 breeder boxes hanging outside the tank are temporary homes to my CRS since they insist on digging up my HC.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

I added some micranthemum on the back side. I was having a slight brown algae and bga problem so I dosed erythromycin for 5 days, added a few nerites and ottos and its looking much better now.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Preeeetty.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

thank you. I think the scape would look much better in a 90p. If I could only convince my wife............


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

What kind of rocks are they and do you know how many pounds you used? I love this scape and I would like to know how much rock to buy for setting up my own 60-P.
Thanks!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Its seiryu stone. I'm not sure how many pounds if I had to guess I'd say its about 20-30lbs


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

You should take a picture of the little mini hang on tank thing, it looks neat.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Id take a picture for you but I took it down last night. All the shrimp back in the tank and im sure they're much happier now since they have been living in that little 1 gallon container for a month


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol...sweet...two external breeders...


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

bsk said:


> Its seiryu stone. I'm not sure how many pounds if I had to guess I'd say its about 20-30lbs


Thanks! Now I know about how much will have to spend for rocks, in my opinion too much, sigh


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

subscribed great stuff.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the hardscape. The prominence of the main rock really draws in the eyes and then the supporting rocks fleshes out the beauty of the layout. Beautiful! Subscribed.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful scape! i love the slope of the substrate on the front of the tank!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for the nice comments
here are some updated pictures:


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow really a fantastic scape.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

just wanted to let you know that i still love this tank!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks bro. I've recently had a major outbreak of hair/thread algae and its making me want to tear it down and start fresh! Man If its not one type of algae its another I just cant seem to cure my algae woes.............. I went from BBA to BGA to Staghorn to Hair algae. Same tank same water parameters, different scapes different algae outbreak. I've tried pumping excessive co2 dosing NPK + M nothing seems to keep the algae at bay. Sorry for the rant I may just quit Aquascaping all together and stick with raising shrimp.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

ok this will probablly be my last update to this thread before I take the tank down

with hair algae:









5 minute clean up:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It doesn't look that bad, I think it looks great except the intake is a little dirty. Are you sure ya wanna rip it appart it's just getting cycled, that's something I missed what are you using for filtration?


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, thats beautiful.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

PLEASE clean every Lily pipes in-out flow BEFORE taking any pics.
Because it's very distracting to the eyes.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow BSK. Your tank has really grown in. Looks really nice!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

150EH said:


> It doesn't look that bad, I think it looks great except the intake is a little dirty. Are you sure ya wanna rip it appart it's just getting cycled, that's something I missed what are you using for filtration?


Pics look way better that in person. The HC is actually covered in in hair algae as well as the MM. There is some BGA in the substrate I cant get rid of either. 

This tank has been running for a few months now so it should be fully cycled. I'm running a ehiem 2217 for filtration.




shrimpnmoss said:


> Wow BSK. Your tank has really grown in. Looks really nice!


Thanks shrimpnmoss. I'd be really happy with it If I could cure my hair algae problems




aquaquang said:


> PLEASE clean every Lily pipes in-out flow BEFORE taking any pics.
> Because it's very distracting to the eyes.


haha ok YES SIR!!!!!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good looking scape and set up.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wha you mean. Your tank looks good from what I see. Hang in there buddy. Your algae does not look bad at all. I think your over reacting. Just clean up your pipes like the others suggested. Yea what type of filter are you using? Throw some Seachem Purigen 200ml bag in the chemical part.

Maybe your lights are on too long and/or to close to the tank and need to be hung higher. I have a 2x24" T5 HO light that is hung 6" over tank and I need to put it 6" higher tonight. You look like you have more lights on your so that might be the culprit.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've been dosing Excel to clean mine up and it works good, I started at the reccomended rate and I'm up to 1 ml per 3 gallons and my plants are growing better, my substrate and rocks are getting cleaner, I'm glad I tried it. And this is on a tank with CO2!

Like uptown said hang in there, do a little more each day. Heck throw in 30 Amanos they'll eat that algae.


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

bsk said:


> haha ok YES SIR!!!!!


Because Mr. Amano won't tolerate dirty equipments especially buying his own brand ADA tank. It would look lots more professional when taking pictures. Laziness is not an option. LOL! (Not sure if your lily in-out pipes are also ADA, looks like custom made version...)

Nice tank by the way!!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I really love this tank.. any updates?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

aquaquang said:


> Because Mr. Amano won't tolerate dirty equipments especially buying his own brand ADA tank. It would look lots more professional when taking pictures. Laziness is not an option. LOL! (Not sure if your lily in-out pipes are also ADA, looks like custom made version...)
> 
> Nice tank by the way!!


Easy now...


----------

